# properties File in WEB-INF



## webraccoon (14. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am Verzweifeln. Wie lade ich eine .properties Datei die im WEB-INF Ordner eines WAR Verzeichnis liegt? Die Datei soll in einer Java Klasse eingelesen werden.

Versuch:

```
stream = new BufferedInputStream(new FileInputStream("/WEB-INF/connection.properties"));
```

Die JavaKlasse liegt im Package de.fa.database
Ich habe auch schon ../../../WEB-INF versucht, leider auch vergebens.

Wie lautet der richtige Pfad?

Grüsse,
webraccoon


----------



## SlaterB (14. Feb 2012)

> eines WAR Verzeichnis

wie wäre es damit, entscheidende Fakten auch klar und deutlich mitzuteilen?
handelt es sich zur Laufzeit um eine ganz normale Verzeichnis-Struktur auf der Festplatte, zu der etwa ein Windows-Explorer auch hinfindet,
oder geht es um ein gepacktes War-Archiv, eine einzelne Datei mit komplizierter interner Struktur?

im letzteren Fall kannst du nur mit Class.getResourceAsStream() etwas erreichen, relativ vom Ort der verwendeten Klasse,
wird auch noch eine Suche nach Ober-, Unter- und Seitenverzeichnisse

falls ersteres oder nicht ganz klar:
fange mit new File(".") an, gib dir den Inhalt des relativen Start-Verzeichnisses aus, 
wechsle in übergeordnete Verzeichnisse, gib wieder jeweils den Inhalt aus usw.


----------



## webraccoon (14. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ja, es handelt sich um ein WAR-Archiv.
Class.getRessourceAsStream verlangt aber auch einen Pfad oder irre ich mich?
Wie sähe der dann im beswchriebenen Fall aus?

Grüsse,
webraccoon


----------



## SlaterB (14. Feb 2012)

ich habe dazu ca 27 Worte geschrieben


> im letzteren Fall kannst du nur mit Class.getResourceAsStream() etwas erreichen, relativ vom Ort der verwendeten Klasse,
> wird auch noch eine Suche nach Ober-, Unter- und Seitenverzeichnisse


ich möchte die nicht umformulierend wiederholen,
kannst du in irgendeiner Form darauf eingehen, sie lobend erwähnen, nicht verstandene Details verdeutlichen, konkrete Fragen stellen,
ausprobierten Code vorweisen oder sonst etwas beitragen?


----------



## maki (14. Feb 2012)

IMHO ist WEB-INF/connection.properties ein schlechter Ort für Property Dateien, unter WEB-INF/classes/connection.properties  wären sie im Classpath und du könntest sie als RessourceStream holen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich dass du da gerade etwas nachimplementierst was es schon gibt, was steht denn in der connection.properties?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Feb 2012)

```
Thread.currentThread().getContextClassLoader().getResourceAsStream
```
Sollte eigentlich funktionieren


----------

